# Orchids, etc.



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We went to the Bronx Botanical Garden's Orchid show this past Sunday. I've done a lot of orchid pics in the past, so some of these may look familiar..


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!  A new flower thread from telracs.  Thanks for sharing your pictures with us again.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

How goes it, Scarlet?  How the heck you been doin'?  Glad to see you're still photographing away.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Our orchid show this year was disappointing. The Miami show was the same weekend and at least half of the vendors were there. They didn't even have any orchids as door prizes because there were so few vendors. 

Beautiful exhibits, though, and I really enjoyed the miniatures.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Purty...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful! We've got about ten of them going, but only half are blooming.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never seen whole "bushes" of orchids like the last picture.  Gorgeous.  Do you know if those are entire plants or individual pots in some sort of holder creating the cascade effect?


----------



## Free Range Editor (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm a big orchid fan.  I'm also cheap.  I buy mine from the supermarket when they put them in the scratch and dent section for $4.99.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i think it's multiple plants in holders, crebel.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Maria G. Melton (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a beautiful flower.

In Thailand, about my country.

This is the Thai orchid species, which are very popular.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Love Orchids!

At the Taipei airport a few years ago









My uncle's orchids


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One of our orchids just bloomed yesterday. I can't wait until the local show in April.


----------

